# "Groomer Has It"



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

Does anyone watch "Groomer Has It"? I am watching it for the first time, right now. I think it is too dramatic and too competitive. I mean, the most important thing is having a dog happy and healthy right? Why does everything have to be a competition? 

But more importantly, what do YOU think of the show?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I've seen it once or twice and personally...think it's a rather stupid television program. Not only are the participants far too dramatic and whiny, but they do not appear to be all that knowledgeable on dogs and cats themselves. I mean, one guy shaved a cat (I cannot remember why...though I do not believe it was justified for the situation) and another lady about came unglued because the dog she was grooming happened to be a Chow Chow. 

Simply put, these aren't people I'd want to see professionally grooming anyone's animals let alone my own.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Out of everyone that was on that show, the only one I would have let near my dog was Artist. I actaully like him, and I like it even more that he is the Underdog.

I dunno, I think it was a stupid show, but since Artist made it as far as he did, it makes me want to watch it even more.


----------



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed that Artist seemed to have a better spirit about him than the rest of them did.


----------



## MarleyandMe (May 21, 2008)

i think it's stupid. there is only two groomers that actually like animals. One is kinda an... butt it was Artist, he always had something bad to say about every single person and dog.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

I've watched every episode, excluding tonight's so don't anyone ruin it for me, and I think it's entertaining. No one in my family has ever used a groomer, we always groom our own dogs, and we don't intend to start anytime soon.

My husband and I watch Groomer Has It together.  Our favorite is Artist, but we were also sad to see Jasper go so soon. Jasper was kinda that quiet, all around nice guy that truly cared about and was in it for the animals. I personally don't like Jonathan or Jorge purely based on their attitudes, not on skill. But I do think a lot of their earlier contestants were pretty flaky.


----------



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, some of these people have attitudes and crave drama.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I have seen the show quite a few times. Are they actually "real" experienced groomers? If so, I would never allow any of them to work on my dogs.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Like most "reality TV", this show has less to do with grooming dogs than with all kinds of drama and nonsense. I watched it once and was so completely disgusted I wouldn't waste my time again.


----------



## John Bono (Apr 4, 2008)

How to make a reality show:

First, grab all the dysfunctional loons in one room. Bipolar types, drama queens, 'roid ragers, etc.

Second, play them with alcohol so they get even more bipolar.

Third, have them do tasks which would almost never occur in the real world, under constraints that can only be described as moronic.

Fourth, after they do these little tasks, place them in front of a panel who claim to be experts, but whose main purpose is to humiliate the contestants on television.

Fifth, place the two last place contestants and have a long phony dramatic pause to see who will be the loser of the week. Use a catchphrase invented by the producers, and hope it catches on with general public.

Finally, film depressing "humiliated guy/gal leaves humiliationfest" at end of show. Have humiliated guy/gal of week make lame statement about how s/he is better for it blah blah blah.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I have no idea why they call these kinds of shows "reality shows." 

They're GAME shows. There's winners, there's losers, there's contests, there's prizes. It's a game.

I watched most of one episode yesterday. It was the same as every other "reality" show. Snarky comments and unhinged contestants. I wouldn't have seen as much of it as I did, but I was painting my toenails and spilled half a bottle of deep royal blue polish on my couch. So really, I didn't *see* the whole episode. I *heard* a lot of it while blotting my couch with nail polish remover.


----------



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

Ohh... I HATE when I spill nail polish. But royal blue sounds like a pretty color.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Amazngly, in 36 years on this earth, this was the first time I spilled nail polish. It's pretty amazing, considering what a klutz I am.

I've also never lost a contact lens, and I've been wearing them since I was 12.

I have bruises, scrapes, scratches and bumps all up and down my body, but I'm very careful with my contacts and nail polish.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I *LOVE* that show! Been addicted since the beginning, which is weird because I am NOT a typical reality show fan. But, I love this show. To me, it's really entertaining. Artist is my favorite and I am crossing my fingers that he wins.


----------



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

I am a real klutz, I spill anything and everything, all the time. 
Plus I am a teen and still wearing glasses. Pretty sad.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

The manager at my local pet supply store knows I have a grooming salon and is constantly bugging me to submit my information to the show. I just tell her, "Don't you dare!" 

To me it seems like one of my worst nightmares..cameras, lights, a bunch of non-doggy people standing around while I try to cut a straight line on a frightened pup?!?! Heck no! Why not just ask me to be in a Porn film? 

Just my two cents! lol


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> I've seen it once or twice and personally...think it's a rather stupid television program. Not only are the participants far too dramatic and whiny, but they do not appear to be all that knowledgeable on dogs and cats themselves. I mean, one guy shaved a cat (I cannot remember why...though I do not believe it was justified for the situation) and another lady about came unglued because the dog she was grooming happened to be a Chow Chow.
> 
> Simply put, these aren't people I'd want to see professionally grooming anyone's animals let alone my own.



Ditto on everything you said!!! 

I also 'love' how pretty much every single dog on there has been a 'quote un quote' show dog...Uh...hello...'real showdogs' are SOOOOOOO imaculately kept up, that there wouldn't be 'that many matts' to be found.


----------



## Breona (Sep 30, 2007)

I watch this show only because I love Artist... I would leave my boyfriend for him lol. I really hope that he wins the rest are all about compatition and he is the only one that seems really passionate about it


----------

